# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  خبر خوب سازمان نظام وظیفه برای مشمولان غیرغایب متقاضی کنکور ۹۸

## A . H

خبر خوب سازمان نظام وظیفه برای مشمولان غیرغایب متقاضی کنکور ۹۸ 




🔹معاون احضار و اعزام سازمان وظیفه عمومی نیروی انتظامی :


مشمولانی که برگ آماده به خدمت بدون غیبت به تاریخ یکم و نوزدهم شهریورماه سال جاری را دارند و در آزمون ورودی سال ۹۸ دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی شرکت و مجاز به انتخاب رشته شده اند، در صورت تمایل می توانند به مدت یک دوره تاریخ اعزام به خدمت خود را تمدید کنند.


متقاضیان باید به همراه برگ اعلام نتایج آزمون سراسری دانشگاه ها، از طریق یکی از دفاتر خدمات الکترونیک انتظامی (پلیس۱۰+)  برای ثبت درخواست خود اقدام کنند.


درخواست های مشمولان از سوی سازمان وظیفه عمومی بررسی و در صورت احراز شرایط، تاریخ اعزام آنان به مدت یک دوره تمدید و متقاضیان باید برگ جدید آماده به خدمت را از طریق دفاتر مذکور دریافت کنند./فارس

----------


## A . H

مهم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_میشه بیشتر توضیح بد ی یعنی چی_

----------


## A . H

> _میشه بیشتر توضیح بد ی یعنی چی_


راستش من از یکی از کانالا برداشتم بذار بقیه که میدونند جواب بدند یا برو مثبت 10 اونجا بپرس

----------


## reza333

> خبر خوب سازمان نظام وظیفه برای مشمولان غیرغایب متقاضی کنکور ۹۸ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji843]معاون احضار و اعزام سازمان وظیفه عمومی نیروی انتظامی :
> 
> 
> مشمولانی که برگ آماده به خدمت بدون غیبت به تاریخ یکم و نوزدهم شهریورماه سال جاری را دارند و در آزمون ورودی سال ۹۸ دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی شرکت و مجاز به انتخاب رشته شده اند، در صورت تمایل می توانند به مدت یک دوره تاریخ اعزام به خدمت خود را تمدید کنند.
> ...


 اگر چه من اطلاعاتم خیلی دقیق نیست . 
گفته به مدت یک دوره ، اعزام به خدمت در چندین نوبت در طول سال انجام میشه. فاصله بین دوره ها هم معمولا ۳ تا ۴ ماهه. یعنی اگر کسی مثلا تاریخ اعزامش بیاد نیمه شهریور ، میتونه بره یک دوره تمدید کنه ، مثلا ۳  ۴  ماه بعد اعزام بشه.

----------


## A . H

up

----------


## mnb1392

دوستان اگر کسی میتونه بیشتر توضیح بده

----------

